

Sinatra-asset-pipeline brings Sprockets to Sinatra - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/sinatra-asset-pipeline-sprockets-for-sinatra/

======
caiob
Sweet, that saves me 3 or 4 lines on my Gemfile, and a bunch of configs. =)

